# Blue Moorii (Blue dolphin Cichlid)



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

I have found someone who is selling there Dolphin, for 15$ and still deciding on what fish to get - i wanted to know if i could keep one, but i just need to know about there behaviour...

Being a cichlid, they are agressive, and eat meats..

Could i keep any other fish with these?

Would Clown loach be killed in these? i will be getting a 80 + gallon later on, or whatever size ill need, but i was thinking of getting 1 Dolphin, and about 4 or 5 Clown loaches - Would this be fine? There going in a 55 gallon as babies.

I just dont wanna buy loaches for 15$ ea and then they die.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

Or could i keep 1 Dolphin, with 1 male and 3 female red zebra cichlids?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Being a cichlid, they are agressive, and eat meats


 The first half is true, not second not always. Some of the most aggressive cichlids are plant-eaters. These, however, will eat anything that will fit in their mouths, so that is a concern. 

I've never kept them with anything but Malawi cichlids, so I don't know how they'd do with other fish. They are gorgeous, but they will outgrow a 55 gallon tank. http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1061


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks, i found out i can keep red zebras with her - she is a girl i found out from the owner.. 

Does anyone know if these cichlids would eat pictus cat fish? or would they be safe?

I need a tank cleaner that wont be eaten.. what pleco should i use? i was gonna get rubberlip..?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can keep them with mbuna. Just have a rock pile and an open area. Don't know about cats. I think pictus cats would eat the cichlids rather than the other way round. Many people keep these with armored plecos, usually common or clown plecos even though they are from the other side of the world. The cats from the same lake are synodontis. They are the ones that lay their eggs where mouthbrooders are spawning and the catfish eggs hatch first and the cat fry eat all the cichlid eggs in the momma cichlid's mouth.


----------

